# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Δε ξερω τι τιτλο να βαλω

## in_flames

Δε ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό μέρος (αν οχι πειτε μου να το διαγραψω απο εδω). Εν μέρη κολάει.
1) Έχει διαγνωστεί κανείς ταυτόχρονα με Μείζων Κατ/κή Διατ-ΔΕΠΥ(παλιοτερα ή και σαν ενηλικας)-Διπολική(σε όποιο βαθμό)-Μεθ/κή Διατ. Προσ/τας?
2) Πώς τα αντιμετωπίζετε?
3) Γίνεται να υπάρχουν όλα αυτά μαζί σε εναν ανθρωπο? Δε σκάω για τις ταμπέλες, ναι μου φαίνονται πολλά, αλλα δε ξέρω μου φαίνεται το μυαλο κουβαρι/λαβιρινθος που δε βγαίνει ακρη..
4) Τί διορθώνεις πρώτα ετσι μπας και δεις μια τοοση δα μικρη βελτιωση να παρεις λιγο κουραγιο?
5) Γεννιέσαι ετσι ή γίνεσαι?
6) Φταίει ο εαυτός σου ή κάποιος/κατι αλλο?
7) Διορθώνονται αυτα και μετα απο ποσο καιρο? Βλεπεις τους ανθρωπους στο δρομο και αποοητευεσαι/ζηλευεις. Θα γινεις ποτε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος και εσυ σαν αυτους?
8) Ποιος μπορεί να σε καταλάβει? απο τους ανθρωπους γυρω σου? ή που μπορεις να βρεις καποιον να σε καταλαβαινει/αντεχει?

Λαβυρινθος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λαβυρινθος δε λες τιποτα εγω δε καταλαβα καθολου

----------


## in_flames

Ουτε εγω καταλαβαινω και πολλα... ισως γι αυτο
Τι να εξηγησω? Που με χανεις?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χμμμμ...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWUIhRc9vaU

----------


## in_flames

Ξέρεις κανεναν που να εχει ταυτοχρονα καποια απο..
μειζων καταθλιπτικη, Δ.Ε.Π.Υ., διπολικη, και μεθοριακη διαταραχη? αν ναι τοτε απαντα στα υπολοιπα
αν παλι βγαζεις ακρη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εξηγισε μας τι ειναι αυτοι οι οροι που λες γιατι ομολογω δε καταλαβενω..

----------


## in_flames

μειζων καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη, διαταραχη ελλειματικης προσοχης/υπερκινητικοτητας, διπολικη διαταραχη, και μεθοριακη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας
συγγνωμη αλεξανδρε για το δυσαναγνωστο του μηνυματος, κανω προσπαθεια να συγκεντρωθω να γραψω

----------


## in_flames

Ερωτηση 9) Πώς το αντιμετωπίζετε οταν αλλάζει η διάθεσή σας συνέχεια μέσα στη μέρα? Πρακτικά εννοώ. ή όταν έχετε αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα ταυτόχρονα και είστε ικανοί για τα πάντα?

----------


## in_flames

ερωτηση 10) τα χάπια που λέγονται ρυθμιστες διαθεσης(αντιψυχωσικα) μετα απο ποσο καιρο δρουν απο τη στιγμη που αρχισει καποιος να τα παίρνει??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως εχεις νευρα και για αυτο εισαι ετσι? μου μιαζεις ανυσιχη

----------


## in_flames

Μπααα.. απογοητευση εχω τωρα γιατι θυμαμαι πως ημουν χτες και αγχος για το πως θα ειμαι παλι σημερα. 
Πολλα πανω κατω, ασχημα ομως πανω κατω. Καθε μερα. Μονο χτες ημουν για κανα 5ωρο νορμαλ και το καταευχαριστηθηκα μετα τα ιδια παλι. Προσπαθησα να απασχοληθω με διαφορα αλλα δε κρατησε για πολυ η ηρεμια. 
Πηρα προχτες 1η φορα αντιψυχωσικο, για κανα 3ωρο ημουν σωματικα κουρασμενη, αλλα το μυαλο ετρεχε το ιδιο και μετα υπνος.
Χτες ημουν πολυ χαλια. Σε συνενοηση με το γιατρο πηρα 4πλη δοση μεχρι που μ επιανε λιποθυμια, ωσπου κοιμηθηκα.
Γιατι τοσα πανω κατω? Και πολυ εντονα και τα 2..

----------


## Mercyless Fate

Λοιπόν είμαι απο τους πιο χαβαλέδες εδώ μέσα και γενικότερα με πολλά παιδιά τα έχουμε πει κατ'ίδιαν προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσει ο ένας τον άλλο,αλλά είναι κάποιες φορές που ειλικρινά μακάρι να μπορούσα να περάσω το χέρι μου μέσα απο την οθόνη να κεράσω έναν "μπακαλιάρο" (σε μένα τους ρίχνω απευθείας αλλά είναι δεκτοί εννοείται και απο άλλους).Ρε in flames δηλαδή με όλη την καλή διάθεση,κάθεσαι και καταπιάνεσαι τώρα με ορολογίες μεταπτυχιακής ψυχιατρικής την στιγμή που αναγνωρίζεις το βασικό σου πρόβλημα λέγοντας "έχω απογοήτευση".Γιατί δεν πιάνεις αυτή την μία ακρούλα του νήματος να την ακολουθήσεις σιγά σιγά και με *ειλικρίνεια*  χωρίς να λες ψέμματα στον εαυτό σου να βρεις και απο που πηγάζει.Δεν στο λέω με επικριτικό τόνο,αλλά βιωματικά γιατί το παθαίνω και εγώ,πολλές φορές το μυαλό ξεστρατίζει απο το κυρίως πρόβλημα που προσπαθεί αναλύοντας να ξεπεράσει και διακλαδώνεται σε δαιδαλώδεις διαδρομές που μετέπειτα γίνονται όπως σωστά είπες λαβύρινθος.Αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους όπως και τα ψυχολογικά σκαμπανεβάσματα,η ουσία παραμένει όμως ότι με τα φάρμακα δεν κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως.Παράδειγμα : Αν έχεις γρίπη,δε προσπαθείς να καταπολεμήσεις τα συμπτώματα (βήχας,πονόλαιμος,πυρετός κλπ) αλλά το μικρόβιο που τα προκαλεί.Εκεί πρέπει να εστιάσεις στην πηγή,ειλικρίνεια θέλει και θάρρος,και μπορεί να βρεθείς μπροστά σε ένα εμπόδιο που δεν είναι τόσο θεόρατο όσο ίσως να έχεις φανταστεί.Αλλά ακόμα και αν είναι τουλάχιστον θα έχεις αποκτήσει εικόνα,τώρα έχεις μπλεχτεί μέσα σε μια συμπλεγματική κατάσταση που την τροφοδοτείς συνεχώς.Και αν τώρα το κυρίως πρόβλημα έχει διημιουργήσει παρακλάδια που σου θολώνουν ακόμα περισσότερο το τοπίο και πρέπει να πιάσεις ένα τσεκούρι και να τα κατεβάσεις,εάν συνεχίσεις να μένεις στάσιμη και να εναποθέτεις ελπίδες ευθυμίας σε μαγικά χαπάκια αργότερα θα θες husqvarna αλυσοπρίονο στα 100cc με 5 κιλοβατόρες ισχύ για να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## betelgeuse

Οι πολλες διαγνωσεις δεν λενε κατι , οταν υπαρχει ψυχιατρικο προβλημα μπορει καποιος να εμφανιζει συμπτωματα απο πολλες διαταραχες , αλλα πιστευω πως κατι θα υπερισχυει. 
Εγω εχω ιψδ , και αυτο ειναι το βασικο προβλημα , αλλα απο εκει προηλθαν αλλα ψυχιατρικα προβλημα (Κρισεις πανκου , αποπροσωποποιηση , αγοραφοβια , καταθλιψη , διαφορα διατροφικα θεματα ) . 
Τι κανεις λοιπον σε αυτη την περιπτωση ? Bρισκεις ποιο ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα , πχ σε εμενα ιψδ , και τι το προκαλει πχ αγχος . Αφου λοιπον βρεις τι στο προκαλει προσπαθεις να αντιμετωπισεις την αιτια.

----------


## in_flames

Δε με ενδιαφέρουν οι τιτλοι. Το μονο που εκανα με τους τιτλους ειναι να τρομαξω. Τους χρησιομοποιησα μονο για να αναγνωρισω τα χαρακτηριστικα τους στην καθημερινοτητα μου, μπας και πω, "κοιτα εδω ειναι η λαθος συμπεριφορα σου", να τη δω, να την κατανοησω οτι ειναι λαθος και να την αλλαξω. 
Ρωτησα απλα για ολα αυτα, οχι για τους τιτλους τους, αλλα για να δω αν παλευονται ολα αυτα μαζι.
Δε μ αρεσει να παιρνω χαπια, η μανα ειναι αρκετα εθισμενη σε παρομοια και εχω δει τι γινεται. Θελω να τα εκοβα το συντομοτερο. 
Προσπαθησα χτες να κανω οτιδηποτε. Είπα οτι θελει να ρθει ας ερθει θα το ξεπερασω και παλι. Δεν το ελεγχω ομως. Γινονται απο μονα τους τα πανω κατω. Και η απιογοητευση μεγαλωνει γιατι η οποια προσπαθεια παει στραφι.
Γι αυτο ρωταω πρακτικα, ελεγχει κανεις τα πανω κατω του μεσα στη μερα? Τι κανει εκεινη την ωρα για να συμαζεψει τα ξεσπασματα αυτα?

----------


## in_flames

Αναγνωριζοντας τα συμπτωματα οπως λετε, απο τι προερχονται, περισσοτερο τις τελευταιες μερες, εχω τα περι διπολικης. Τι να κανω οταν ανεβοκατεβαινω? Με τι να απασχοληθω για να ηρεμισω? Τι να κανω? Υπαρχει κατι? Να παω βολτα? Μπορει να κανω οτιδηποτε, να κατσω σπιτι, σπαω τα παντα κλπ, να μιλησω με καποιον εξαγριωνομαι. Τα χάπια δε με βοηθανε, μονο να κοιμηθω με βοηθανε

----------


## betelgeuse

Δυστυχως δεν εχω εμπειρια πανω στην διπολικη διαταραχη για να σου προτεινω τροπους αντιμτωπισης. 
Ελπιζω καποιο αλλο μελος με παρομοιο προβλημα να σου απαντησει.

----------


## in_flames

@betelgeuse Σ ευχαριστω πολυ οπως και να χει!

Αν ξέρει οντως καποιος ας πει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως μεγαλοσες με καπιον που καταναλωνε αλκοολ?

----------


## in_flames

> μηπως μεγαλοσες με καπιον που καταναλωνε αλκοολ?


Οχι, νταξει παλιοτερα ο πατερας επινε 1-2 ποτηρακια κρασι τη μερα με το φαγητο, αλλα στα πλαισια του φυσιολογικου οντας καρδιακος. Αλλα πανε πανω απο 10 χρονια που εχει σταματησει λογω διαβητη νομιζω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω θα ελεγα να αφησεις τα κινεζικα με τους ιατρικους ορους και να ανεβασεις αλλο θεμα για να μας πεις τι θεμα ειχες γενικα οπως μεγαλωσες η τελοσπαντον οτι δε πηγε καλα στη ζωη σου ετσι και αλλιως ανονυμα μιλας μη τρως κολημα πες ανετα απλο ειναι...

----------


## in_flames

> εγω θα ελεγα να αφησεις τα κινεζικα με τους ιατρικους ορους και να ανεβασεις αλλο θεμα για να μας πεις τι θεμα ειχες γενικα οπως μεγαλωσες η τελοσπαντον οτι δε πηγε καλα στη ζωη σου ετσι και αλλιως ανονυμα μιλας μη τρως κολημα πες ανετα απλο ειναι...


Που να το ανεβασω εδω στα της διπολικης? Και να αρχισω να εξιστορω τα γεγονοτα? Είναι άπειρα αυτα που δεν πηγαν καλα, θα γραφω μεχρι μεθαυριο αν το κανω αυτο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Που να το ανεβασω εδω στα της διπολικης? Και να αρχισω να εξιστορω τα γεγονοτα? Είναι άπειρα αυτα που δεν πηγαν καλα, θα γραφω μεχρι μεθαυριο αν το κανω αυτο


 δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να γινεις καλυτερα ανεβασε το οπου κατσει (απιστευτη συμβουλη..)

----------


## Mercyless Fate

> Αναγνωριζοντας τα συμπτωματα οπως λετε, απο τι προερχονται, περισσοτερο τις τελευταιες μερες, εχω τα περι διπολικης. Τι να κανω οταν ανεβοκατεβαινω? Με τι να απασχοληθω για να ηρεμισω? Τι να κανω? Υπαρχει κατι? Να παω βολτα? Μπορει να κανω οτιδηποτε, να κατσω σπιτι, σπαω τα παντα κλπ, να μιλησω με καποιον εξαγριωνομαι. Τα χάπια δε με βοηθανε, μονο να κοιμηθω με βοηθανε


Το μαγικό σκαλοπατάκι είναι το 4ο,αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις απο την άρνηση.

----------


## in_flames

Παίζω με τα σκαλοπάτια 1-5 νομιζω..
Γι αυτό και ρωτάω άλλοι διπολικοί, πως τα καταφέρνουν? Τί κάνουν στα πάνω και στα κάτω τους? Πώς πρακτικα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Παίζω με τα σκαλοπάτια 1-5 νομιζω..
> Γι αυτό και ρωτάω άλλοι διπολικοί, πως τα καταφέρνουν? Τί κάνουν στα πάνω και στα κάτω τους? Πώς πρακτικα?


....το θέμα στα σκαλοπάτια είναι πιο θα βάλεις στόχο και όχι να τα βλέπεις ένα -ενα  :Wink:

----------


## unlucky

> Αναγνωριζοντας τα συμπτωματα οπως λετε, απο τι προερχονται, περισσοτερο τις τελευταιες μερες, εχω τα περι διπολικης. Τι να κανω οταν ανεβοκατεβαινω? Με τι να απασχοληθω για να ηρεμισω? Τι να κανω? Υπαρχει κατι? Να παω βολτα? Μπορει να κανω οτιδηποτε, να κατσω σπιτι, σπαω τα παντα κλπ, να μιλησω με καποιον εξαγριωνομαι. Τα χάπια δε με βοηθανε, μονο να κοιμηθω με βοηθανε


Γεια σου in_flames, να σε ρωτησω κατι για αρχη αυτη η κατασταση προεκυψε απο καποιο γεγονος ή ετσι ξαφνικα?
Ρωτας τι μπορεις να κανεις.. αρκετα πραγματα αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα... εμενα ( αν και δεν εχω διπολικη αλλα ειμαι σε μια δυσκολη περιοδο) με βοηθαει πολυ η μαγειρικη!!! πας ψωνιζεις τα υλικα και δημιουργεις  :Smile: ...μετα αλλο ταινιες-βιβλια 
επισης αν σου το επιτρεπουν τα οικονομικα σου αλλαξε τη διακοσμηση στο δωματιο σου ή γενικα στο σπιτι ( να φτιαξεις κατι χειροποιητο με τη φαντασια σου) και να διοχετευσεις την ενεργεια σου εκει..
Οταν πας να νευριασεις να μετρας απο μεσα σου και μετα απο λιγο θα εισαι πιο ηρεμη επισης σκεψου οτι με τα νευρα δεν κερδιζεις κατι, το αντιθετο ( καλο ειναι καποιες φορες να εκτονωνουμε το θυμο μας οταν υπαρχει λογος αλλα προσπαθησε να παιρνεις τη ζωη πιο χαλαρα, οσο πιο αναισθητη γινεις τοσο καλυτερο..)

----------


## in_flames

Ξεκίνησα με κατάθλιψη αρκετών μηνών, κρίσεις πανικού (από συγκεκριμένο λόγο). Μετά από μια κρίση κατέληξα νοσοκομείο, χώρισα γιατί ο άλλος με έφερε σ' αυτο το σημείο. Πήγα σε μια ψυχολόγο, στην αρχή χάρηκα, μετά την "εκμηδένισα". Μετά αρχίζω να κόβομαι και να έχω τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. Πήγα ψυχίατρο, μου είπε εχεις μειζων καταθλιπτική διαταραχή, μου εγραψε αντικαταθλιπτικά, μεσα σε 6 μέρες είχα πάρει 3 χάπια των 20mg σταδιακά. 
Έκανα υπομανία για 4 μέρες και μετά από κει και πέρα πολύ άσχημα πάνω κάτω. Τη μια μέρα κατάθλιψη, την άλλη δε συμμαζεύομαι, έχω σπάσει όλο το σπίτι. Άλλες μέρες το πάθαίνω ταυτόχρονα είμαι και πάνω και κατω ταυτοχρονα, ή αλλάζουν τα πάνω και κάτω μου μεσα στη ιδια μερα.
Το είχα ξαναπαθει στο παρελθον.... αλλα δεν ημουν τοσο επιθετικη όσο τωρα.Δεν ηταν τοσο έντονα.
Χτες ημουν στα πανω μου κυριως, αρχισα να κανω δουλειες να το εκτονωσω δημιουργικα.. αφου εκανα ολο το σπιτι για να ηρεμισω αρχισα τις καταχρησεις..
Ο γιατρος την Πέμπτη είπε οτι μεσα στα άλλα είμαι και διπολικη, δε ξερω τι βαθμου, και μου εδωσε αντιψυχωσικο/ρυθμιστη διαθεσης. Και οτι μαλλον την πυροδοτησαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, αν και παραξενευτηκε γιατι ειχα παρει λιγη ποσοτητα. Αλλα το μόνο που πετυχαινουν ειναι να κοιμαμαι το βραδυ για 10-12 ωρες.
Μεσα στη μερα πανω κατω δε μπορω αλλο. 2 βδομάδες τωρα..
Παίρνω 20mg solben και 15mg norpen oro καθε μερα

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

in_flames καλημέρα, είναι μικρό το διάστημα που παίρνεις τα χάπια οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι, εμένα έκαναν χρίση μετά από έναν μήνα και μάλιστα είχα πάει στον γιατρό και μου έδωσε μόνο galopran των είκοσι στην αρχή και στις κρίσης πανικού μου είχε πει να παίρνω xanax, γιατί δεν του είχα πει όλα τα συμπτώματα μου, όπως τις φωνές, μετά του το είπα και έκανε ακριβή διάγνωση και μου έδωσε και abilify των είκοσι, αν και δεν έχω διαγνωστεί με διπολική διαταραχή αλλά με ψύχωση υπέφερα και εγώ πολύ, από τα σκαμπανεβάσματα, κάνω και εγώ θεραπεία τρία χρόνια και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι καλά, άλλα και εγώ λόγο των χαπιών αν και τα παίρνω σε μειωμένη δόση τώρα galoprnan των δέκα mg, το μισό δηλαδή των είκοσι και abilify των πέντε, το μισό δηλαδή δέκα mg και εγώ κοιμάμαι δέκα ώρες, αυτό είναι καλό γιατί δεν τριγυρίζω τα βράδια βέβαια όπως παλιά, που δεν μεν χωρούσε ο τόπος ιδίως τα βράδια.

----------


## in_flames

> in_flames καλημέρα, είναι μικρό το διάστημα που παίρνεις τα χάπια οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι, εμένα έκαναν χρίση μετά από έναν μήνα και μάλιστα είχα πάει στον γιατρό και μου έδωσε μόνο galopran των είκοσι στην αρχή και στις κρίσης πανικού μου είχε πει να παίρνω xanax, γιατί δεν του είχα πει όλα τα συμπτώματα μου, όπως τις φωνές, μετά του το είπα και έκανε ακριβή διάγνωση και μου έδωσε και abilify των είκοσι, αν και δεν έχω διαγνωστεί με διπολική διαταραχή αλλά με ψύχωση υπέφερα και εγώ πολύ, από τα σκαμπανεβάσματα, κάνω και εγώ θεραπεία τρία χρόνια και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι καλά, άλλα και εγώ λόγο των χαπιών αν και τα παίρνω σε μειωμένη δόση τώρα galoprnan των δέκα mg, το μισό δηλαδή των είκοσι και abilify των πέντε, το μισό δηλαδή δέκα mg και εγώ κοιμάμαι δέκα ώρες, αυτό είναι καλό γιατί δεν τριγυρίζω τα βράδια βέβαια όπως παλιά, που δεν μεν χωρούσε ο τόπος ιδίως τα βράδια.


Καλημέρα Μαριαννα και ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.
Οπότε μου λες οτι πρέπει να περιμένω τα χάπια να δράσουν για να μειωθούν τα πάνω-κάτω μου μαζι με τη ψυχοθεραπεια?
Το μονο καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι στα πανω μου μπορω να βγω εξω (τωρα το τι μπορω να γινω ικανη να κανω ειναι αλλο θεμα..) με σιγουρια, γιατι αλλιως παθαινω πανικους-αποπροσωποιηση..

αλλη ερωτηση:
Αν κάποιο βραδυ θελω να κανω κατι αλλο απο το να κοιμαμαι και δεν τα παρω τα χαπια, πειραζει? Οπως χτες ας πουμε ήθελα να ερθει 1 φιλος να κατσουμε, τελειωνε τη δουλεια τοθυ 3.30 το πρωι, αλλα ο γιατρος μου ειπε να τα παρω οπωσδηποτε, οποτε απλα κοιμηθηκα...

Επισης προχτες ενας φιλος ψιλοτρομαξε/ανησυχησε/ταραχτηκε/απορησε γιατί βίωσε το να είμαι στα πανω μου..., είναι σωστοτερο να του ελεγα τι παιζει ή να το αφησω ετσι?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

> Καλημέρα Μαριαννα και ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.
> Οπότε μου λες οτι πρέπει να περιμένω τα χάπια να δράσουν για να μειωθούν τα πάνω-κάτω μου μαζι με τη ψυχοθεραπεια?
> Το μονο καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι στα πανω μου μπορω να βγω εξω (τωρα το τι μπορω να γινω ικανη να κανω ειναι αλλο θεμα..) με σιγουρια, γιατι αλλιως παθαινω πανικους-αποπροσωποιηση..
> 
> αλλη ερωτηση:
> Αν κάποιο βραδυ θελω να κανω κατι αλλο απο το να κοιμαμαι και δεν τα παρω πειραζει? Οπως χτες ας πουμε ήθελα να ερθει 1 φιλος να κατσουμε, τελειωνε τη δουλεια τοθυ 3.30 το πρωι, αλλα ο γιατρος μου ειπε να τα παρω οπωσδηποτε, οποτε απλα κοιμηθηκα...
> 
> Επισης προχτες ενας φιλος ψιλοτρομαξε/ανησυχησε/ταραχτηκε/απορησε γιατί βίωσε το να είμαι στα πανω μου..., είναι σωστοτερο να του ελεγα τι παιζει ή να το αφησω ετσι?


Ναι αυτό πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνεις με την βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου.
Τώρα εγώ είχα για πολύ καιρό αποπροσωποποίηση δεν μπορούσα να κλάψω, δεν ένιωθα συναισθήματα και δεν ήξερα αν ζούσα ή αν πέθανα, αλλά φύγαν σιγά σιγά μην απογοητεύεσαι.
Τα χάπια σου τουλάχιστον τον πρώτο καιρό και κατά την διάρκεια της θεραπείας πρέπει να τα παίρνεις συστηματικά, για να δράσουν, εγώ τα παίρνω το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ ενώ στην αρχή τα έπαιρνα πρωί.
Ο φίλος σου γιατί τρόμαξε επειδή ήσουν στα πάνω σου; Και εγώ ακόμα και τώρα καμιά φορά ξυπνάω το πρωί και είμαι στα πάνω μου και άλλες φορές νορμάλ, δεν έχει σημασία όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι δεν ήμαστε ανάλογα πως κοιμηθήκαμε τι όνειρο είδαμε και αν τα περάσαμε καλά το προηγούμενο βράδυ γενικά.

----------


## in_flames

Ο ψυχιατρος δε μου εχει ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια. Προσπαθει να συμαζεψει την κατασταση για την ωρα απ οσο εχω καταλαβει. Την 1η φορα πηγα και ημουν ετοιμη να τις κοψω. Μειζων καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη και μεθοριακη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας και αποπροσωποιηση διεγνωσε. Τη 2η φορα πηγα και ημουν στην τσιτα, μανια/υπομανια δε ξερω πως τις διακρινεις, αλλα ημουν στη τσιτα. Διπολικη λεει. Αρχίζει και σιγουρευεται και απο τα καθημερινα τηλεφωνηματα που κανουμε. Και οτι μικρη είχα διαταραχη ελλιματικης προσοχης και υπερκινητικοτητας, δε ξερει σε τι βαθμο την έχω ή αν την εχω ακομα.

Καθε μερα στις 9 τα παιρνω. Αλλα αμα θελω να κανω κατι αλλο απο το να κοιμαμαι πως θα γίνει?

Ο φιλος τρομαξε/απορουσε/ειχε σαστισει γιατι εκανα οτι ναναι. Μιλουσα ακαταπαυστα, ελεγα οτι ναναι, εσπαγα τα πιατικα, εσκιζα μαξιλαρια..ειδε και τα υπολοιπα που εθιχα σπασει τις προηγουμενες μερες.. σπιτι λαμπογυαλο..Δε με ξερει και πολυ αλλα δε με εχει ξαναδει κι ετσι..

Οι καταχρησεις..αλκοολ, καναβη σε συνδυασμο με solben (παροξετίνη) και norpen oro (ολανζαπίνη) είναι επικυνδυνος συνδυασμος?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

Και εγώ όταν ήμουν μικρή είχα υπερκινητικότητα και ελλειμματική προσοχή, μπορεί να συσχετίζεται ποιος ξέρει και ακόμα πριν αρχίσω τα χάπια ήμουν πολύ υπερκινητική μετά ηρέμησα τι να πω; 
Θα τα συνηθίσεις και μετά δεν θα σου φέρνουν ύπνο μόλις τα παίρνεις, μην αγχώνεσαι μόνο και μην κάνεις υπερβολές βάζε την λογική, εγώ αυτό έκανα και όταν είχα την πάθηση εκτός του ότι ήμουνα στον κόσμο μου και δεν επικοινωνούσα γενικά με τους γύρω μου, γιατί παραμιλούσα μόνη μου, εκτός τόπου και χρόνου δηλαδή τέλος πάντων, γιαυτό και δεν με κατάλαβαν από την αρχή και νόμιζαν ότι περνούσα φάση βέβαια η μαμά μου επειδή ήξερε το κατάλαβε και πήγα στον γιατρό και αυτό που μου είπε δηλαδή, παρατήρησε την δεύτερη φορά που πήγα, είναι ότι ήμουν συνεργάσιμη αυτό έχει μεγάλη σημασία, να καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα σου, αφού το καταλαβαίνεις είναι θέμα χρόνου να γίνεις καλά. 
Εσύ μένεις μόνη σου;

----------


## in_flames

1)
Για τις άλλες διαγνωσεις του γιατρου μου δε διαφωνω, προσπαθω να τις χωνεψω. Τωρα για τη διπολικη, δε ξερω, τα βλεπω τα πανω κατω μου, αλλα ειδικα τα πανω μου θα ηθελα να μην ειχαν ταμπελα ψυχικης παθησης. Ηθελα να πιστευω οτι ειναι η καλη πλευρα του εαυτου μου. Και πρεπει ναπιστω οτι δεν ειναι.

2)
Μενω μονη μου ναι, εδω και 1 μηνα φιλοξενω μια φιλη αλλα τη βλεπω 9-12 το βραδυ το πολυ γιατι δουλευει. Ο φιλος που ανεφερα πριν που ψιλοσαστισε ειναι ο "φιλος" της. Οι δικοί μου δεν ξέρουν τίποτα γθια όλα αυτά.. μονον για τη κριση πανικου που κατεληξα στα επειγοντα.

3) Είναι καλυτερο οι αλλοι να ξερουν τι παιζει? Συμβαινει αυτο.. αμα με δειτε ετσι μην τρομαξετε?
4) Οι καταχρησεις..αλκοολ, καναβη σε συνδυασμο με solben (παροξετίνη) και norpen oro (ολανζαπίνη) είναι επικυνδυνος συνδυασμος? 
5) Στους δικούς μου θα ηταν καλο να το έλεγα? 
Δεν ειναι υπερ των ψυχιατρων. Θα αρχισουν, κατεβα σπιτι σου, δεν εχεις τιποοτα, αστα φαρμακα, τι σου καναμε καιι εισαι ετσι, εμεις στα δωσαμε ολα, εχεις υποχρεωσεις και οτι αλλο μπορει να βαλει ο νους σου..
Δε βγαίνω κι από λεφτα.. Ο ψυχιατρος παιρνει 50 τη φορα. Εχω 180/μηνα και εχω πει τα 150 να πηγαινουν σ αυτον.. αλλα δε βγαινει (οχι οτι και οι δικοι μου βγαινουν να τον πληρωναν αλλα τσπ)

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

Ναι η χρήση άλλων ουσιών δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να σου φέρουν και επικίνδυνες παραισθήσεις. Δεν μπορείς με το καλημέρα να λες σε κάποιον που είναι ανίδεος από αυτά τα θέματα μην τρομάξεις, γιατί θα τον τρομοκρατήσεις περισσότερο, οι γονείς σου βέβαια θα έπρεπε να το μάθουν έχουν το δικαίωμα να ξέρουν, βέβαια αυτό θα έχει και επιπτώσεις στην προσωπική σου ζωή γιατί θα ανησυχήσουν, αυτό είναι αυτονόητο αν αυτό αποφεύγεις μέχρι τώρα, καθησύχασε τους και μην τους τρομάξεις λέγοντας τους ότι δεν ξέρεις ακόμα τι από όλα έχεις.

----------


## in_flames

Οχι βεβαια με το καλημερα σας και οχι σε οποιον κι οποιον, απλα σε 2-3 ατομα που ειμαι πιο κοντα ρωταω αν θα ηταν καλυτερο γι αυτους να ξερουν. Η κοπελια που φιλοξενω ξερει.
Ως προς τους δικους μου ηθελα να το πω μοπας και με βοηθουσαν λθιγο οικονομικα, ή για να μην ακουω συνεχεια ασχετα θεματα ή για υποχρεωσεις, γιατι απλα δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα. Αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα καταλαβουν... Θα αρχισουν τα "τι εφταιξα και εισαι τωρα ετσι", δεν εχεις τιποτα, ααστα φαρμακα κλπ. Θα τους ερχοταν καπως να τους πω οτι ενας γιατρος μου εχει πει οτι εχω ολα αυτα.. Θα ντρεπονταν πιστευω να τους πω οτι παω ψυχιατρο..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

Ναι να το λες στους στενούς σου ανθρώπους και να μην ντρέπεσαι δεν είναι ντροπή, πρώτον πολύ κόσμος τα περνάει αυτά και δεύτερον δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ γιαυτό που έπαθες, θα μου μου πεις συνήθως εμείς που το παθαίνουμε αυτό είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητη αλλά μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο γιαυτό, ή είσαι ή δεν είσαι ευαίσθητος αυτό δεν αλλάζει, δεν θα γίνουμε απάνθρωποι επειδή η κοινωνία μας ωθεί προς τα εκεί.

----------


## in_flames

Δεν εχεις αδικο καθολου.. έχω καταλαβει πολλα απο τα ποστ.. Δε ξερω πως θα τα καταφερω αλλα κανω καθημερινη προσπαθεια με ολα. Ισως έτσι πρεπει να γινεται. Ισως δε πρεπει να απογοητευομαι κι οταν δεν τα καταφενω..
Περισσοτερο δεν ντρεπομαι, αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα τους απο αυτο, αυτων των 2-3 ανθρωπων.
Με τους δικούς μου δε ξερω τι να κανω..

----------


## in_flames

Δεν αντεχω αλλο

----------


## in_flames

Ερώτηση.. 
πόσο συχνά αλλάζει η διάθεση όντας διπολικος?
Τυχαίνει σε κανέναν να αλλάζει την ίδια μέρα ή μέρα με τη μερα?

----------


## elis

τη μεθοριακη σου θα κοιταξεισ πρωτα τα αλλα ειναι συδεδεμενα το ενα με το αλλο η καταθλιψη ειναι κομματι τησ μεθοριακησ η διπολικη ειναι γτ εχεισ νευρα και η δεπυ ειναι επισησ κατι που πρεπει να κοιταξει αν σε εμποδιζει στισ κοινωνικεσ σου σχεσεισ

----------


## in_flames

@elis
Πώς και βάζεις αυτή τη σειρά? Νομίζω η μεθοριακη ειναι το πιο δύσκολο να διορθωθεί, ετσι νοιώθω (οτι οι αιτιες ειναι πολυ βαθια ριζωμενες μεσα μου).

Νομιζω το 1ο που θα ηθελα ειναι να σταματησω να κοβομαι και να εχω σκεψεις ή τασεις αυτοκτονιας.
Μετα συτό το 2ο που έχει γίνει αφόρητο τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες κοντα ειναι τα πάνω κατω. Λες και έχω καταθλιψη και παίρνω κοκα μαζι, ετσι νοιώθω. Είτε ταυτόχρονα μέσα στη μερα,είτε με εναλλαγες μεσα στη μερα, ή με εναλλαγη μέρα παρα μέρα, η διαθεση αλλαζει συνεχεια. 

Δε ξερω πως να αντεξω. Προσπαθω με νυχια και με δοντια. Μου φαινεται απιστευτα δυσκολο ολο αυτο που περναω. Νομιζω θα τρελαθω αν συνεχισω ετσι. Απογοητευση

----------


## aeolus74

> @betelgeuse Σ ευχαριστω πολυ οπως και να χει!
> 
> Αν ξέρει οντως καποιος ας πει..


Η διπολική διαταραχή αντιμετωπίζεται με χορήγηση λιθίου

----------


## in_flames

> Η διπολική διαταραχή αντιμετωπίζεται με χορήγηση λιθίου


Δηλαδή αυτά που πέρνω δεν αρκούν λες? Παίρνω 20mg solben , και 15mg norpen oro κατα τις 9 το βραδυ
Δε μου εχει πει τι τυπου διπολικη εχω. Ολοι οι τυποι εχουν την ιδια θεραπεια? Χρειαζεται χρονο για να ξερει ο γιατρος?

Υπάρχει κανεις που νιωθει οτι νοιωθω? Εστω ενας?

----------


## Deleted20082014

Σε ψυχολόγο έχεις πάει, για να μιλήσεις? 
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές/συστάσεις για λήψη η διακοπή φαρμάκων.

Να βρείτε μαζί ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και από εκεί και πέρα πιστεύω ότι θα σου δείξει τον τρόπο να αντιμετωπίζεις τέτοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## in_flames

Πήγα σε ψυχολογο στο νοσοκομειο, ενιωσα καλα στην αρχη αλλα μετα απο λιγες ωρες την απαξιωσα εντελως στο μυαλο μου και παω σε ψυχιατρο τωρα.
Στην ψυχολογο πηγα για κρισεις πανικου. Μετα αρχισα να κοβομαι και να θελω να φουνταρω και πηρα τα κομματια μου και τα τελευταια λεφτα και πηγα ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη

----------


## in_flames

_Ανακεφαλαιώνω τις ερωτησεις μου που εχουν απομεινει στο θεμα:_

1) Έχει διαγνωστεί κανείς ταυτόχρονα με Μείζων Καταθλιπτική Διαταραχη-Διαταραχη Ελλειματικης Προσοχής και Υπερκινητικοτητα (παλιοτερα ή και σαν ενηλικας)-Διπολική Διαταραχη (σε όποιο βαθμό)-Μεθοριακή Διαταραχη Προσωπικοτητας?

2) Τί διορθώνεις πρώτα ετσι μπας και δεις μια τοοση δα μικρη βελτιωση να παρεις λιγο κουραγιο?

3) Γεννιέσαι ετσι ή γίνεσαι?

4) Φταίει ο εαυτός σου ή κάποιος/κατι αλλο?

5) Διορθώνονται αυτα και μετα απο ποσο καιρο? Βλεπεις τους ανθρωπους στο δρομο και αποοητευεσαι/ζηλευεις. Θα γινεις ποτε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος και εσυ σαν αυτους?

6) Ποιος μπορεί να σε καταλάβει? απο τους ανθρωπους γυρω σου? ή που μπορεις να βρεις καποιον να σε καταλαβαινει/αντεχει?

7) Πώς το αντιμετωπίζετε οταν αλλάζει η διάθεσή σας συνέχεια μέσα στη μέρα? Πρακτικά εννοώ. ή όταν έχετε αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα ταυτόχρονα και είστε ικανοί για τα πάντα? Τι κανει εκεινη την ωρα για να συμαζεψει τα ξεσπασματα αυτα?

8) Οι καταχρησεις..αλκοολ, καναβη σε συνδυασμο με solben (παροξετίνη) και norpen oro (ολανζαπίνη) είναι επικυνδυνος συνδυασμος? 

9) Στους δικούς μου θα ηταν καλο να το έλεγα? 
Δεν ειναι υπερ των ψυχιατρων. Θα αρχισουν, κατεβα σπιτι σου, δεν εχεις τιποοτα, αστα φαρμακα, τι σου καναμε καιι εισαι ετσι, εμεις στα δωσαμε ολα, εχεις υποχρεωσεις και οτι αλλο μπορει να βαλει ο νους σου..
Δε βγαίνω κι από λεφτα.. Ο ψυχιατρος παιρνει 50 τη φορα. Εχω 180/μηνα και εχω πει τα 150 να πηγαινουν σ αυτον.. αλλα δε βγαινει (οχι οτι και οι δικοι μου βγαινουν να τον πληρωναν αλλα τσπ)

10) Πόσο συχνά αλλάζει η διάθεση όντας διπολικος? 
Τυχαίνει σε κανέναν να αλλάζει την ίδια μέρα ή μέρα με τη μερα? Λες και έχω καταθλιψη και παίρνω κοκα μαζι, ετσι νοιώθω. Είτε ταυτόχρονα μέσα στη μερα,είτε με εναλλαγες μεσα στη μερα, ή με εναλλαγη μέρα παρα μέρα, η διαθεση αλλαζει συνεχεια.

----------


## Deleted20082014

> Πήγα σε ψυχολογο στο νοσοκομειο, ενιωσα καλα στην αρχη αλλα μετα απο λιγες ωρες την απαξιωσα εντελως στο μυαλο μου και παω σε ψυχιατρο τωρα.
> Στην ψυχολογο πηγα για κρισεις πανικου. Μετα αρχισα να κοβομαι και να θελω να φουνταρω και πηρα τα κομματια μου και τα τελευταια λεφτα και πηγα ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη


Όμως αφού και τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθούν, γιατί δε συνεχίζεις με τον/την ψυχολόγο στο νοσοκομείο σαν συμπλήρωμα-βοήθεια στην ήδη υπάρχουσα θεραπεία σου? Μπορεί μαζί να βρείτε τρόπους για να ξεπερνάς και αυτές τις κρίσεις που σε πιάνουν. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις και μόνη σου τη δύναμη να πολεμήσεις όλο αυτό, έτσι μόνο θα νικήσεις, αν το κατανοήσεις και βρεις τρόπους να το ξεπερνάς.

----------


## aeolus74

> Δηλαδή αυτά που πέρνω δεν αρκούν λες? Παίρνω 20mg solben , και 15mg norpen oro κατα τις 9 το βραδυ
> Δε μου εχει πει τι τυπου διπολικη εχω. Ολοι οι τυποι εχουν την ιδια θεραπεια? Χρειαζεται χρονο για να ξερει ο γιατρος?
> 
> Υπάρχει κανεις που νιωθει οτι νοιωθω? Εστω ενας?


Δεν γνωρίζω. Αυτές τις ερωτήσεις μπορεί να τις απαντήσει ένας ψυχίατρος...μάλλον.
Ανέφερες ότι η μητέρα σου έκανε χρήση ψυχοφαρμάκων. Τι πρόβλημα ειχε και έχει η μητέρα σου? πόσα χρόνια πάσχει? Σε τι ηλικία ήσουν όταν εμφανήστηκαν τα συμπτώματα της? Πώς ήταν η σχέση σας στην παιδική σου ηλικία? Τι νοιώθεις τώρα για την μητέρα σου?

----------


## in_flames

> Όμως αφού και τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθούν, γιατί δε συνεχίζεις με τον/την ψυχολόγο στο νοσοκομείο σαν συμπλήρωμα-βοήθεια στην ήδη υπάρχουσα θεραπεία σου? Μπορεί μαζί να βρείτε τρόπους για να ξεπερνάς και αυτές τις κρίσεις που σε πιάνουν. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις και μόνη σου τη δύναμη να πολεμήσεις όλο αυτό, έτσι μόνο θα νικήσεις, αν το κατανοήσεις και βρεις τρόπους να το ξεπερνάς.


Άλλαξα χτες με το γιατρό λίγο τα φαρμακα. Παίρνω πλεον 10mg Norpen oro το μεσημερι και αλλα 10mg το βραδυ μαζι με 10-20mg solben. Χτες με αυτον τον τροπο ένιωσα πολυ καλα, για να δουμε και σημερα. Μου ειπε οτι αυτο λεγεται μεικτο επεισοδιο διπολικης οταν τον ρωτησα, οτι θέλω γυρω στις 2 εβδομαδες για να ισορροπησω και οτι ειμαι ατυχη γιατι ενω διεγνωσε μεθοριακη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας, ειτε λογω του αντικαταθλιπτικου, ειτε απο μονο του, εκανα επεισοδιο διπολικης και εμεινε πισω η ψυχοθεραπεια. 




> Δεν γνωρίζω. Αυτές τις ερωτήσεις μπορεί να τις απαντήσει ένας ψυχίατρος...μάλλον.
> Ανέφερες ότι η μητέρα σου έκανε χρήση ψυχοφαρμάκων. Τι πρόβλημα ειχε και έχει η μητέρα σου? πόσα χρόνια πάσχει? Σε τι ηλικία ήσουν όταν εμφανήστηκαν τα συμπτώματα της? Πώς ήταν η σχέση σας στην παιδική σου ηλικία? Τι νοιώθεις τώρα για την μητέρα σου?


Η μανα μου λόγω του οτι επιβιωσε απο ανευρισμα πριν 15 χρονια, και εχοντας διαγνωστει με αγχος/εσωτερικευμενο αγχος δε θυμαμαι το ονομα ακριβως ειναι με lexotanil/tavor/xanax/seropram κατα καιρους. Seropram ήθελε να παιρνω και εγω κατα καιρους, στις εξεταστικες πχ για να ειμαι ηρεμη λεει χωρις αγχος. Tωρα ποτε και πως τα παιρνει δεν εχω ιδεα. Αλλά απο αυτα τα φαρμακα, ειδικα lexotanil και seropram, παντα υπαρχουν καποια στο σπιτι.
Τωρα για τη σχεση μου μαζι της.. απο παιδι ημουν κλειστο, δεν μιλαγαμε, αλλα δεν εδειχναν να ενδιαφερονται για τα οποια προβληματα μου ή τα θελω μου. Της εχω μιλησει, ειμαστε πιο κοντα τωρα, αλλα στα τηλεφωνα (μιας και μενω Αθηνα τωρα για σπουδες) δε χανει ποτε να μου υπενθυμιζει τα "πρεπει" που εχω, ειδικα με τη παλιοσχολη. Αν της πω κατι για τα ψυχολογικα μου, θα αρχισει διαφορα...που νομιζω θα με κανουν χειροτερα. Αισθανομαι τωρα οτι εχουμε ερθει λιιιγο πιο κοντα, κανουμε διαφορες συζητησεις κατα καιρους, αλλα δεν την εμπιστευομαι.

----------


## Mercyless Fate

> Αν της πω κατι για τα ψυχολογικα μου, θα αρχισει διαφορα...που νομιζω θα με κλανουν χειροτερα.

----------


## in_flames

> 


χαχαχα διορθωθηκε..αμαν ενα λαθος εκανα και εγω και πηγες και το εντοπισες..!!

----------


## Mercyless Fate

> χαχαχα διορθωθηκε..αμαν ενα λαθος εκανα και εγω και πηγες και το εντοπισες..!!


Είναι επειδή σε αγαπάω και σε προστατεύω darling...

----------


## Deleted20082014

> Άλλαξα χτες με το γιατρό λίγο τα φαρμακα. Παίρνω πλεον 10mg Norpen oro το μεσημερι και αλλα 10mg το βραδυ μαζι με 10-20mg solben. Χτες με αυτον τον τροπο ένιωσα πολυ καλα, για να δουμε και σημερα. Μου ειπε οτι αυτο λεγεται μεικτο επεισοδιο διπολικης οταν τον ρωτησα, οτι θέλω γυρω στις 2 εβδομαδες για να ισορροπησω και οτι ειμαι ατυχη γιατι ενω διεγνωσε μεθοριακη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας, ειτε λογω του αντικαταθλιπτικου, ειτε απο μονο του, εκανα επεισοδιο διπολικης και εμεινε πισω η ψυχοθεραπεια.


Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει αυτή η αγωγή! Περιμένουμε να μας πεις νεότερα!!  :Smile:

----------


## Tomhet

Διάβασα όσο μπορούσα το thread και βλέπω να αναφέρεις...της παναγιάς τα μάτια...μανίες, κρίσεις πανικού, καταθλίψεις, υπερκινητικότητα, διαταραχή προσωπικότητας, διπολικές, μονοφασικές, τριφασικές..... στο τέλος θα πρέπει να φωνάξουμε τον Κώστα Τσάκωνα γιατί με μια ειδικότητα δεν ξεμπερδευουμε...
Δεν είδα όμως κάπου να αναφέρεις, τι στα δημιουργεί όλα αυτα... είδα δηλαδή να λες πχ οτι χωρισες με καποιον φιλο σου και οτι αυτός ευθύνεται για κάποια κρίση που είχες... ΟΚ πάει αυτό, ήταν μια φορά. Συνδέεται κάπως με το τώρα? τα κοψίματα κλπ...προς τι? με ποια βάση? έτσι χωρίς λόγο? Θα κάθεσαι και θα βλέπεις πχ ταινία με φίλους και θα τους πεις "συγγνώμη ενα λεπτάκι" και θα πας στην τουαλέτα να κοπεις χωρις καποια σκέψη στο μυαλο?
Τι στα προκαλεί όλα αυτα? Δε μπορει....κάτι θα σκέφτεσαι...τι ομως? δεν βλέπω να το αναφέρεις πουθενα.
Δοσολογίες για φαρμακα κλπ δεν έχει νοημα να παρακολουθεις και να παραθετεις καθως δεν προκειται κανεις να σου πει τι να κανεις με αυτα και ακομα και να σου πει δεν πρεπει να τον ακουσεις.

----------


## aeolus74

> Η μανα μου λόγω του οτι επιβιωσε απο ανευρισμα πριν 15 χρονια, και εχοντας διαγνωστει με αγχος/εσωτερικευμενο αγχος δε θυμαμαι το ονομα ακριβως ειναι με lexotanil/tavor/xanax/seropram κατα καιρους. Seropram ήθελε να παιρνω και εγω κατα καιρους, στις εξεταστικες πχ για να ειμαι ηρεμη λεει χωρις αγχος. Tωρα ποτε και πως τα παιρνει δεν εχω ιδεα. Αλλά απο αυτα τα φαρμακα, ειδικα lexotanil και seropram, παντα υπαρχουν καποια στο σπιτι.
> Τωρα για τη σχεση μου μαζι της.. απο παιδι ημουν κλειστο, δεν μιλαγαμε, αλλα δεν εδειχναν να ενδιαφερονται για τα οποια προβληματα μου ή τα θελω μου. Της εχω μιλησει, ειμαστε πιο κοντα τωρα, αλλα στα τηλεφωνα (μιας και μενω Αθηνα τωρα για σπουδες) δε χανει ποτε να μου υπενθυμιζει τα "πρεπει" που εχω, ειδικα με τη παλιοσχολη. Αν της πω κατι για τα ψυχολογικα μου, θα αρχισει διαφορα...που νομιζω θα με κανουν χειροτερα. Αισθανομαι τωρα οτι εχουμε ερθει λιιιγο πιο κοντα, κανουμε διαφορες συζητησεις κατα καιρους, αλλα δεν την εμπιστευομαι.


Οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις βρίσκονται στο παρελθόν της παιδικής σου ηλικίας. Βέβαια, τα δεδομένα είναι λίγα, άλλα είναι εμφανές ότι ποτέ σου δεν ανέπτυξες μία σχέση ασφάλειας με την μητέρα σου (και γι' αυτό δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ παρόλο που είσαι γεμάτη εννοχές). Το ότι δεν εδειχναν να ενδιαφερονται για τα οποια προβληματα σου ή τα θελω σου καταδεικνείει έλειψη συναισθηματικής κατανόησης καθώς και έλλειψη κάθε συναισθηματικής επαφής. Το ότι χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό μου δίνει να καταλάβω ότι στην κατάσταση αυτή που περιγράφεις συμμετείχε και ο πατέρας, ίσως ως συνεργός ή ως αμέτοχος παρατηρητής. Με λίγα λόγια δεν είχες υποστήρηξη από πουθενά. Σημασία δεν είχε να καλυφθούν οι δικές σου συναισθηματικές ανάγκες αλλά χρησιμοποιήθηκες για να καλύψεις εσύ τις απωθημένες συναισθηματικές ανάγκες των γονιών σου (αλλά αυτές δεν καλύπτονται με τίποτα). Τί κάνει ένα παιδί προκειμένου να επιβιώσει υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες? Απωθεί, αρνείται, εξιδακικεύει, εκλογικευει. Οι πιο ισχυροί αμυντικοί μηχανισμοί που διαθέτουμε σε πλήρη εφαρμογή. 
Το κόστος είναι η διαταραχή. Σύγκρουση μεταξύ του τί θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε και του τί πραγματικά ισχύει. 
Προσωπικά δεν έχω γνωρίσει ΠΟΤΕ διαταραχή προσωπικότητας που να είχε υγιή παιδικά χρόνια.

----------


## in_flames

Καλημερα και ευχαριστω κι εσενα Tomhet και τους υπολοιπους που μπηκατε στη διαδικασια να το διαβασετε..

Απ' οσο με εχ παρατηρησει:
Κρισεις πανικού παθαινω οταν ειμαι στρεσαρισμενη, πιεσμενη και δεν εχω λυση (οπως οταν χωριζα), αλλα οχι χωρις λογο.
Αποπροσωποποιηση παθαινω στο ακυρο, οταν ειμαι εξω συνηθως ενω δε θελω, αρα οταν πιεζομαι συνηθως, αλλα μερικες φορες και χωρις λογο, και τα βλεπω ολα σαν ταινια, σαν να μην νιωθω το σωμα μου, σαν να χανω την επαφη με τη πραγματικοτητα.
Καταθλιψεις παθαινω για διαφορα, αλλες φορες γιατι τιποτα δεν εχει νοημα κλπ. και οδηγουμαι σ αυτην, κι αλλες φορες απλα ολα μου φαινονται μαυρα χωρις λογο.
Αλλαγες στη διαθεση, πανω και κατω συμβαινουν χωρις λογο, απλα ετσι συμβαινει μερα με τη μερα η μεσα στη ιδια μερα κιολας, βεβαια εχω παρατηρησει οτι εκεινες τις ωρες κυριολεκτικα ειμαι ευερεθιστη σε οτιδηποτε που οδηγει σε συμπεριφορες αναρμοστες. Δλδ αν ειμαι στα up μου και με κοντραρεις, μπορω να βαλω φωνες, να παιξω ξυλο, να θυμωσω, να τα σπασω οτι ναναι. Δεν βρισκω λογο ομως ως προς το τι με κανει ετσι. Αυτο παει τωρα 3 βδομαδες σχεδον. Ο γιατρός ειπε οτι πρεπει να ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη αυτο που συμβαινει τωρα, γιατι δε μπορει να δικαιολογησει οτι το αντικαταθλιπτικο στην ποσοτητα που το πηρα μου προξενησε κατι τετοιο..

----------


## in_flames

> Οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις βρίσκονται στο παρελθόν της παιδικής σου ηλικίας. Βέβαια, τα δεδομένα είναι λίγα, άλλα είναι εμφανές ότι ποτέ σου δεν ανέπτυξες μία σχέση ασφάλειας με την μητέρα σου (και γι' αυτό δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ παρόλο που είσαι γεμάτη εννοχές). Το ότι δεν εδειχναν να ενδιαφερονται για τα οποια προβληματα σου ή τα θελω σου καταδεικνείει έλειψη συναισθηματικής κατανόησης καθώς και έλλειψη κάθε συναισθηματικής επαφής. Το ότι χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό μου δίνει να καταλάβω ότι στην κατάσταση αυτή που περιγράφεις συμμετείχε και ο πατέρας, ίσως ως συνεργός ή ως αμέτοχος παρατηρητής. Με λίγα λόγια δεν είχες υποστήρηξη από πουθενά. Σημασία δεν είχε να καλυφθούν οι δικές σου συναισθηματικές ανάγκες αλλά χρησιμοποιήθηκες για να καλύψεις εσύ τις απωθημένες συναισθηματικές ανάγκες των γονιών σου (αλλά αυτές δεν καλύπτονται με τίποτα). Τί κάνει ένα παιδί προκειμένου να επιβιώσει υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες? Απωθεί, αρνείται, εξιδακικεύει, εκλογικευει. Οι πιο ισχυροί αμυντικοί μηχανισμοί που διαθέτουμε σε πλήρη εφαρμογή. 
> Το κόστος είναι η διαταραχή. Σύγκρουση μεταξύ του τί θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε και του τί πραγματικά ισχύει. 
> Προσωπικά δεν έχω γνωρίσει ΠΟΤΕ διαταραχή προσωπικότητας που να είχε υγιή παιδικά χρόνια.


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να εχει καποια δοση αληθειας, γιατι και ο γιατρος ολο για τους γονεις με ρωταει και πως ηταν οταν ημουν παιδι. 
Νιωθω για τους γονεις παραπονο, ενοχες, απογοητευση, αγαπη, τυψεις, οτι δε με καταλαβαινουν ή οτι δεν θελουν να ενδιαφερθουν πραγματικα για μενα, φοβο, υποχρεωση, στεναχωρια για οτι περνανε, ή οτι ειμαι βαρος, εχω βαρεθει να με συγκρινουν με αλλους, και τσπ δε θα κατσω να πω αλλα..
Σαν παιδι τους εβλεπα ελαχιστα, λογω δουλειας. Μετα ηταν μονο η μανα μου σπιτι οταν ημουν 10-11, τον πατερα μου τον εβλεπα 1 ωρα το μεσημερι και αλλες 2 το βραδυ και δεν ηθελε να τον ζαλιζουμε, αλλιως αρχιζε τσακωμος και φωνες. Ειναι και οι 2 λιγο παλαιων αρχων.

Αν έχουν σχεση αυτα με το πως ειμαι τωρα, τοτε πως διορθωνεται αυτο που ειμαι τωρα, εφοσον οτι εγινε, εγινε στο παρελθον?

----------


## Tomhet

> Καταθλιψεις παθαινω για διαφορα, αλλες φορες γιατι τιποτα δεν εχει νοημα κλπ. και οδηγουμαι σ αυτην, κι αλλες φορες απλα ολα μου φαινονται μαυρα χωρις λογο.


Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα της κατάθλιψης ρε συ, όχι ο λόγος. Κοινώς, μαζί με όλα τα αλλα που ανέφερες...Τι σε εκνευρίζει τόσο πολύ? Τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι τιποτα δεν εχει νόημα? Τι είναι αυτό που σε στρεσσάρει? Και σε τί επίπεδα αναφερόμαστε? Θα έρθω να σου πετάξω ζάχαρη χωρις λόγο και θα μου ανοίξεις το κεφάλι με λύσσα?
Ρωτάω γιατί με όοοολη αυτή την "ιατρική" συζήτηση και τις αναλύσεις μήπως χάνεις το δάσος πχ.

----------


## in_flames

> Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα της κατάθλιψης ρε συ, όχι ο λόγος. Κοινώς, μαζί με όλα τα αλλα που ανέφερες...Τι σε εκνευρίζει τόσο πολύ? Τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι τιποτα δεν εχει νόημα? Τι είναι αυτό που σε στρεσσάρει? Και σε τί επίπεδα αναφερόμαστε? Θα έρθω να σου πετάξω ζάχαρη χωρις λόγο και θα μου ανοίξεις το κεφάλι με λύσσα?
> Ρωτάω γιατί με όοοολη αυτή την "ιατρική" συζήτηση και τις αναλύσεις μήπως χάνεις το δάσος πχ.


Αιτιες καταθλιψης.
Δεν κανω αυτα που θελω, δε σπουδαζω αυτο που θελω, δε ξερω τι θελω, δεν ειμαι οπως θελω, δεν εχω φιλους, δεν εχω γονεις που να ενδιαφερονται, ο αδερφος μου μου εχει κανει επισης πολλα, δεν εχω λεφτα, ειμαι μια ζωη στη λαθος ψυχολογια. Αλλα περα απο αυτα, μπορει να ειμαι σε καλη φαση ψυχολογικα και απλα να κατεβω χωρις λογο. Μεχρι σε σημειο να κοβομαι και να σκεφτομαι την αυτοκτονια.

Τωρα οταν ειμαι στα πανω μου ειμαι ετσι χωρις λογο. 
Και οταν ειμαι ετσι μπορω να γινω η ψυχη της παρεας, με αστηρευτη ενεργεια, μπορω να κανω οτι βλακεια μπορεις να φανταστεις, απο το να γινω ρεζιλι, να μιλαω πολυ και ακαταπαυστα, γινομαι απιστευτα υπερκινητικη, απο τα σπασω τα νευρα των αλλων, απο το να ειμαι πολυ αντιδραστικη μεχρι να παιξω ξυλο, να χαλασω ολα μου το λεφτα, να σπαω πραγματα, να χτυπιεμαι, να αυτοτραυματιζομαι, να τη πεφτω απο δω κι απο κει, το μυαλο μου να τρεχει σαν τρελο απο σκεψεις που δεν προλαβαινω καν, δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σε τιποτα και θελω να κανω 100000000 πραγματα μαζι, και κανω καταχρησεις. Νιωθω οτι μπορω να κανω τα παντα (με τρομερη αυτοπεποιθηση) ενω δε σκεφτομαι καν τις συνεπειες ή αδιαφορω παντελως γι αυτες.. Ωραια ειναι τοτε αλλα μετα μετανιωνω πολλα απο αυτα..

Ξαναλεω ομως οτι και τα πανω και τα κατω μου, μου συμβαινουν πολλες φορες χωρις λογο (ειδικα τα πανω μου), χωρις να σκεφτω κατι, χωρις να συμβει κατι.
Τωρα ειμαι ταυτοχρονα και πανω και κατω και ειναι κολαση

----------


## Tomhet

Προφανώς όλα αυτά που θα σου πω είναι μόνο λόγια και τίποτα παραπάνω αλλά....
Δεν κάνεις αυτά που θέλεις...δηλαδή? ένα παράδειγμα...αν ο λόγος εδώ ειναι τα λεφτά τότε καταλαβαίνεις τι θα πω αμέσως μετά...
Δεν σπουδάζεις αυτό που θέλεις...αν δε κάνω λάθος είσαι μικρή ακόμα...και λένε οτι ποτε δεν είναι αργα..?
Δεν έχεις φίλους....προσπάθειες κάνεις? σορρυ που θα παίξω το χαρτί αυτό εδώ αλλά νεαρή κοπέλα είναι γενικά πολύ πιο προσβάσιμη.
Όσον αφορά τον αδερφό σου και την οικογένεια, ίσως η γνώμη μου θα βρει αρκετούς αντίθετους αλλά, δεν είναι νομίζω απόλυτο το οτι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε όλοι τους ίδιους δεσμούς και σχέση με την οικογένεια μας. Εγώ πχ δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες επαφές με την οικογένεια μου αλλά δεν νιώθω κιόλας απογοητευμένος απο αυτό. Απλά δεν ταιριάζουμε :P
Δεν έχεις δουλειά...είναι σίγουρα βασικό κομμάτι και παίρνει πολλά πράγματα μπάλα. Θα σου πρότεινα να αφοσιωθείς σε αυτό για τώρα.
Δεν είσαι όπως θες...αυτο μήπως έχει να κάνει με το πως νομίζεις οτι σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι? οτι έχεις που δεν σου αρέσει, εσωτερικο ή εξωτερικό μήπως με την αποδοχή του περιβάλλοντος σου θα άλλαζε και για εσένα αυτή η εντύπωση? Οπότε μήπως ξαναρχόμαστε 

Οπότε μήπως γενικά είσαι εκνευρισμένη με διάφορα θέμματα με τα οποία πρέπει να ασχοληθείς μεμονωμένα και ξεσπάς όποτε τα φέρνεις στο μυαλό?

----------


## in_flames

Ενταξει μ ολα αυτα, οταν πεφτω και ξερω το λογο εχει καλως. Με λιγη προσπαθεια τα καταφερνω. 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα δε ξερω ουτε το λογο που πεφτω ουτε υπαρχει λογος που ανεβαινω. Γι αυτο δε ξερω πως να αυτοβοηθηθω. Κανω προσπαθειες αλλα δεν αποδιδουν.

----------


## Tomhet

Δηλαδή πιάνεις τον εαυτό σου να μιζεριάζει χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι τίποτα?
Ομολογώ ότι δεν το πιάνω σαν ιδέα....
Και τι ακριβώς σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή εκείνη την στιγμή...οτι τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα? γιατί ομως? τι σου λείπει εκείνη τη στιγμή? Αν δηλαδή εκείνη τη στιγμή σε έβαζες να κάνεις παρα πέντε πάνω απο τον αμαζόνιο παρέα με το amore σου, και το ιδιωτικό jet να σε περιμένει για να πεταχτεις μέχρι την αγία πετρούπολη για καφέ...?
Γιατί σίγουρα θα έχεις σκεφτεί κάποια στιγμή σαν αυτές που αναφέρομαι πως τίποτα ουσιαστικά δεν έχει νόημα αλλά σίγουρα επίσης οι περισσότεροι έχουν βρει τον τρόπο να δίνουν νόημα. Αρκεί να υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις.
Λόγος για να ανέβεις ίσως είναι το οτι ....δε ξέρω....ξεχνιέσαι? 
Γιατρός δεν είμαι σαν ορισμένουν που απαντήσαν και σε αυτό το thread αλλά απο την δική μου σκοπιά παρατηρώ πολλούς εδώ να βυθίζουν τον εαυτό τους σε ιατρικούς όρους, ταμπέλες για το "τι εχουν" και προσαράζουν την βάρκα τους στην ασφάλεια του τρελόχαρτου με αποδείξεις όπως σε κάποια παλιά ταινία με τον στάθη ψάλτη.
Δεν το λεώ συγκεκριμένα για εσένα αλλά όλη η συζήτηση με ολες αυτές τις διαγνώσεις κλπκλπ...εγώ στην θέση σου θα κρατούσα μικρότερο καλάθι απο αυτό που μου ζητάνε και σίγουρα δεν θα καθησυχαζόμουν "ξέροντας" οτι έχω κάτι.

----------


## Deleted20082014

Tomhet, λιγότερα λόγια γιατί υπάρχει λογοκρισία εδώ μέσα!

----------


## Tomhet

Μήπως να το γράψω στα κορακίστικα για να θολώσω τα νερά?
(κοίτα πόσο ελεύθερο χρόνο έχω!)

καΔηκαλακαδή καπικαάνεις κατον καεακαυτό κασου κανα καμικαζεκαριάκαζει καχωκαρίς κανα κασκέκαφτεκασαι κατίκαποκατα?
καΟμοκαλοκαγώ καόκατι καδεν κατο καπιάκανω κασαν καικαδέκαα....
καΚαι κατι καακακρικαβώς κασκέκαφτεκασαι καδηκαλακαδή καεκκαείκανη κατην καστικαγμή...καοκατι κατίπκαοκατα καδεν καέχκαει νκαόημα? γιατί καοκαμως? κατι κασου καλείκαπει καεκείκανη κατη καστικαγμή? καΑν καδηκαλακαδή καεκκαείκανη κατη καστικαγμή κασε καέβακαζες κανα κακάκανεις καπακαρα καπέκαντε καπάκανω καακαπο κατον κααμκααζόκανιο καπακαρέα καμε κατο καamoκαre κασου, κακαι κατο καιδικαωκατικό καjet κανα κασε καπεκαρικαμέκανει καγια κανα καπετκααχκατεις καμέκαχρι κατην κααγκαία καπεκατρούκαποκαλη καγια κακακαφέ...?
καΓιακατί κασίκαγουκαρα καθα καέκαχεις κασκεκαφτεί κακάκαποια καστικαγμή κασαν κααυκατές καπου καανακαφέκαροκαμαι καπως κατίκαποκατα καουσκαιαστικακά καδεν καέχκαει κανόκαηκαμα καακαλλά κασίκαγουκαρα καεπίκασης καοι καπεκαρικασσόκατεκαροι καχκαουν καβρει κατον κατρόκαπο κανα καδίκανουν κανόκαημα. καΑκαρκεί κανα καυπάκαρχουν καοι καπροκαυποκαθέκασεις.
καΛόγκαος καγια κανα καανέκαβεις καίσκαως καείκαναι κατο καοτι ....καδε καξέκαρω....καξεκανιέκασαι? 
καΓιακατρός καδεν καείκαμαι κασαν καορισμέκανουν καπου κααπακαντήκασαν κακαι κασε κααυκατό κατο καthreκαad καακαλλά καακαπο κατην καδικακή καμου κασκοκαπιά καπακαρακατηκαρώ καποκαλλκαούς καεκαδώ κανα καβυθίζκαουν κατον καεαυκατό κατους κασε καιακατρικακούς καόκαρους, κατακαμπέκαλες καγια κατο "κατι καεχκαουν" κακαι καπροκασακαράκαζουν κατην καβάκαρκα κατους καστην καασφάκαλεια κατου κατρεκαλόκαχακαρτκαου καμε κααποκαδείκαξεις καόπκαως κασε κακάπκαοια καπακαλιά καταικανίκαα καμε κατον καστάκαθη καψάκαλτη.
καΔεν κατο καλεκαώ κασυκαγκκαεκρικαμέκανα καγια καεκασέκανα κααλλκαά καόλκαη καη κασυκαζήκατηκαση καμε καολκαες κααυκατές κατις καδιακαγνώκασεις κακλπκακλπ...καεγώ καστκαην καθέκαση κασου καθα κακρακατούκασα καμικακρόκατεκαρο κακακαλάκαθι κααπκαο κααυκατό καπου καμου καζηκατάκανε κακαι κασίκαγουκαρα καδεν καθα κακακαθηκασυκαχακαζόκαμου ν "καξέκαροκαντας" καοτι καέχω κακάκατι.

----------


## aeolus74

> Αν έχουν σχεση αυτα με το πως ειμαι τωρα, τοτε πως διορθωνεται αυτο που ειμαι τωρα, εφοσον οτι εγινε, εγινε στο παρελθον?


Προσωπική άποψη.
Ψυχοθεραπεία που θα κινείται σε δύο βασικούς άξονες. 
1. H ανακάλυψη της αλήθειας της παιδικής ηλικίας. Η απάντηση κυρίως στα ερωτήματα: τι συνεβει τότε, τι απωθήσεις και ματαιώσεις έγιναν, ποιά συναισθήματα καταπιέστηκαν και γιατί.
2. Η δημιουργία μίας αυθεντικής σχέσης με τον θεραπευτή που θα χαρακτηρίζεται από βαθειά κατανόηση, αποδοχή άνευ όρων και ενσυναίσθηση. Ο θεραπευτής θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα να σε κατανοήσει και να σε αποδεχτεί απεριόριστα καθώς επίσης να μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τις έντονες εναλλαγές εξιδανίκευσης - υποτίμησης. Η σχέση αυτή είναι από μόνη της θεραπευτική δίνοντας την δυνατότητα ενός ασφαλούς πλαισίου (ασφαλή βάση) μέσα στο οποίο θα μπορέσεις να αναπτύξεις την επαφή με τον εαυτό σου. Αυτό δηλαδή που σου στερήθηκε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

----------


## in_flames

> Δηλαδή πιάνεις τον εαυτό σου να μιζεριάζει χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι τίποτα?
> Ομολογώ ότι δεν το πιάνω σαν ιδέα....
> Και τι ακριβώς σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή εκείνη την στιγμή...οτι τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα? γιατί ομως? τι σου λείπει εκείνη τη στιγμή? Αν δηλαδή εκείνη τη στιγμή σε έβαζες να κάνεις παρα πέντε πάνω απο τον αμαζόνιο παρέα με το amore σου, και το ιδιωτικό jet να σε περιμένει για να πεταχτεις μέχρι την αγία πετρούπολη για καφέ...?
> Γιατί σίγουρα θα έχεις σκεφτεί κάποια στιγμή σαν αυτές που αναφέρομαι πως τίποτα ουσιαστικά δεν έχει νόημα αλλά σίγουρα επίσης οι περισσότεροι έχουν βρει τον τρόπο να δίνουν νόημα. Αρκεί να υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις.
> Λόγος για να ανέβεις ίσως είναι το οτι ....δε ξέρω....ξεχνιέσαι? 
> Γιατρός δεν είμαι σαν ορισμένουν που απαντήσαν και σε αυτό το thread αλλά απο την δική μου σκοπιά παρατηρώ πολλούς εδώ να βυθίζουν τον εαυτό τους σε ιατρικούς όρους, ταμπέλες για το "τι εχουν" και προσαράζουν την βάρκα τους στην ασφάλεια του τρελόχαρτου με αποδείξεις όπως σε κάποια παλιά ταινία με τον στάθη ψάλτη.
> Δεν το λεώ συγκεκριμένα για εσένα αλλά όλη η συζήτηση με ολες αυτές τις διαγνώσεις κλπκλπ...εγώ στην θέση σου θα κρατούσα μικρότερο καλάθι απο αυτό που μου ζητάνε και σίγουρα δεν θα καθησυχαζόμουν "ξέροντας" οτι έχω κάτι.


Θα κανω την υπερπροσπαθεια να γραψω τωρα. Δε ξερω αν θαν διαβαζεται το μηνυμα. Μολις ξυπνησα. Ειχα ξαπλωσει. Νιωθω πολυ αγχος δε ξερω γιατι, εντονο αγχος, νιωθω οτι τιποτα εν εχει νοημα και οτι τιποτα δε μποει να με βοηθησει. Νιωθω θλιοψη να μη μπορω να κανω βημα, ενω θελω να κανω μπαντζι τζαμπινγκ. Θελω να τρεξω, να γελασω και να κλαψω ταυτοχρονα. Δε προλαβαινω το μυαλο, τρεχει. Νιωθω οτι δε ξερω αν ειναι πανω ή κατω η διαθεση μου. Ευερεθιστη να στεναχωρηθω η να ανεβω απο οτιδηποτε. Δε μπορω να συγκεντρωθω. Μετα με πιανει θυμος και αυτοπεποιθηση παραλληλα. Ξεκιναω πολλα πραγματα ταυτοχρονα και δεν τελειωνω τπτ. Νιωθω οτι οτι μπορω να κανω πραγματα που δε θα μπορουσα σε αλλη διαθεση. Πραγματα δυσκολα/επικυνδυνα/απαιτητικα. μετα συνηθως με πιανει θυμος, δεν ξερω τι κανω και γιατι το κανω. Θελω τωρα να παω στη μεση του δρομου και να σταματησω ολα τα αυτοκινητα σαν το τροχονομο. Οτι ναναι? Χαρα, θυμος, απογοητευση, με σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονω, θελω δε ξερω τι θελω. Δε ξερω τι νιωθω.




> Προσωπική άποψη.
> Ψυχοθεραπεία που θα κινείται σε δύο βασικούς άξονες. 
> 1. H ανακάλυψη της αλήθειας της παιδικής ηλικίας. Η απάντηση κυρίως στα ερωτήματα: τι συνεβει τότε, τι απωθήσεις και ματαιώσεις έγιναν, ποιά συναισθήματα καταπιέστηκαν και γιατί.
> 2. Η δημιουργία μίας αυθεντικής σχέσης με τον θεραπευτή που θα χαρακτηρίζεται από βαθειά κατανόηση, αποδοχή άνευ όρων και ενσυναίσθηση. Ο θεραπευτής *θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα να σε κατανοήσει και να σε αποδεχτεί απεριόριστα καθώς επίσης να μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τις έντονες εναλλαγές εξιδανίκευσης - υποτίμησης*. Η σχέση αυτή είναι από μόνη της θεραπευτική δίνοντας την δυνατότητα ενός ασφαλούς πλαισίου (ασφαλή βάση) μέσα στο οποίο θα μπορέσεις να αναπτύξεις την επαφή με τον εαυτό σου. Αυτό δηλαδή που σου στερήθηκε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.


Ελπιζω να τα καταφερει με αυτο, ήδη εχει φαει ακυρο πολλες φορες, αλλα μου το εχει πει κι απο μονος του οτι ξερει οτι νιωθω ετσι

----------


## Mercyless Fate

Πόσο χρονών είσαι in flames?

----------


## in_flames

> Πόσο χρονών είσαι in flames?


25 ειμαι..

----------


## in_flames

Νομιζω δε χρειαζομαι γιατρο και φαρμακα και διαγνωσεις. Εχω ξυπνησει τοσο ορεξατη. Το μυαλο τρεχει απο ιδεες και ξερω οταν σε 3 ωρες παρω τα φαρμακα, θα πεσω για υπνο ή θα ειμαι πιο ηρεμη. Κι αν κανω και καμια τρελα το πολυ πολυ να παω κανα αυτοφωρο στη χειροτερη η σε κανα νοσοκομειο, και τι εγινε?

----------


## Tomhet

Υπάρχουν πολλές τρέλες που μπορείς να κάνεις και να μην καταλήξεις σε ένα απο τα δύο αυτά μέρη...γιατί δεν εστιάζεις σε κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## masterridley

> Νομιζω δε χρειαζομαι γιατρο και φαρμακα και διαγνωσεις. Εχω ξυπνησει τοσο ορεξατη. Το μυαλο τρεχει απο ιδεες και ξερω οταν σε 3 ωρες παρω τα φαρμακα, θα πεσω για υπνο ή θα ειμαι πιο ηρεμη. Κι αν κανω και καμια τρελα το πολυ πολυ να παω κανα αυτοφωρο στη χειροτερη η σε κανα νοσοκομειο, και τι εγινε?


Μην ανησυχείς, εμείς είμαστε εδώ! Αν γίνει τίποτα, σου πληρώνουμε την εγγύηση και καθάρισες!

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουν διπολικός. Τουλάχιστον τότε θα είχα και μέρες που δεν θα ήταν shitty!

----------


## in_flames

> Υπάρχουν πολλές τρέλες που μπορείς να κάνεις και να μην καταλήξεις σε ένα απο τα δύο αυτά μέρη...γιατί δεν εστιάζεις σε κάτι τέτοιο?


Όπως ας πουμε τι??

----------


## in_flames

νομιζω κανεις δεν μπόρει να καταλαβει τιν νιωθω

----------


## masterridley

> Όπως ας πουμε τι??


Να φορέσεις διαφορετικά χρώματα κάλτσες.
Να παραγγείλεις πίτσα με 5 (ναι, ΠΕΝΤΕ!) τυριά.
Να φορέσεις τα ρούχα σου ανάποδα και να κάνεις σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα.

Ξέρω είναι πολύ εξτρήμ για σένα!

----------


## in_flames

κατι πιο εντονο θελω. εχω απιστευτη ενεργεια για να αρκεστω σ αυτα ρε μαστεριντλει

----------


## μαρκελα

Καλημέρα κοριτσάκι  :Smile: 
Ε ναι "τα φάρμακα δεν γεφυρώνουν τα χάσματα..." και δεν θεραπεύουν αιτίες των ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων. Γι' αυτό και κάπου λες ότι δεν σε βοηθάνε...
Και δεν χρειάζεται νάναι κάποιος ειδικός για τ' αυτονόητα... Σίγουρα κουκουλώνουν τα όποια προβλήματα, που όμως θα συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν... Και σίγουρα προσθέτουν κι άλλα... και μπορεί όσο γίνεται η λήψη να μετριάζουν τα συμπτώματά τους, που όμως μια χαρά χρειάζονται για να μας ξυπνάνε, αφού 
είναι απογοητευτικό να ζούμε τις ζωές άλλων και να φεύγουμε όμως μετά εμείς από το "μάταιο αυτό κόσμο"  :Stick Out Tongue:  και μάλιστα σχετικά σύντομα, αφού έρευνες δείχνουν ότι τα ψυχότροπα, γίνονται αιτία να χάνει κάποιος μέχρι και 3 δεκατίες ζωής! Η θεραπεία λοιπόν είναι "αλλάζω ζωή". 
Και τα χάπια χρειάζονται μέχρι να σηκωθεί κάποιος πάνω... τα υπόλοιπα στη συνέχεια εξαρτώνται από σένα και μόνο.

Ξετύλιξε το κουβάρι από την αρχή, όπως ήδη σου είπαν, κάποια μέλη... οι απαντήσεις για όλα σχεδόν, βρίσκονται στην παιδική μας ηλικία.

----------


## nikosniktraxx

καλημερα in flames τι πιο εντονο ενοεις? τι εχεις δηλαδη στο μυαλο σου?

----------


## vasilis_90

η φιλη Μαρκελα εχει δικιο,ολο αυτο που μας ταραζει ειναι στην ψυχη μας,εμενα μου ειναι δυσκολο ομως να παω τοσο πισω και να βγαλω λαθη και οτι αποθημενο ειχα.
και αν το συνειδητο μου θυματε δυσκολα,πως να φερω τα υποσυνειδητα μπροστα?
αυτοι που το εκαναν πετυχαν.

----------


## in_flames

> ... Η θεραπεία λοιπόν είναι "αλλάζω ζωή". 
> Και τα χάπια χρειάζονται μέχρι να σηκωθεί κάποιος πάνω... τα υπόλοιπα στη συνέχεια εξαρτώνται από σένα και μόνο.
> Ξετύλιξε το κουβάρι από την αρχή, όπως ήδη σου είπαν, κάποια μέλη... οι απαντήσεις για όλα σχεδόν, βρίσκονται στην παιδική μας ηλικία.


Αυτο θελω να σηκωθω, αλλα δε ξερω αν τα καταφερνω, δε βλεπω καπου φως στο τουνελ, ετσι ωστε να απαιτησω να κοψω τα χαπια.. χαλιεμαι που τα παιρνω...ουυυυυφ....




> καλημερα in flames τι πιο εντονο ενοεις? τι εχεις δηλαδη στο μυαλο σου?


Πιο εντονο τροπο να ξεσπαω ψαχνω οταν με πιανει η τρελα μου και ασφαλη. Κατι να διοχετευσω ολη αυτην την ενεργεια εκεινη την ωρα απο το να κανω λαμπογυαλο το σπιτι ή ξεσπαω πανω μου. Αμα ειμαι με παρεα τους με συμμαζευουν καπως, αλλα οταν ειμαι μονη μου και με πιανει τοτε τι γινεται??




> η φιλη Μαρκελα εχει δικιο,ολο αυτο που μας ταραζει ειναι στην ψυχη μας,εμενα μου ειναι δυσκολο ομως να παω τοσο πισω και να βγαλω λαθη και οτι αποθημενο ειχα.
> και αν το συνειδητο μου θυματε δυσκολα,πως να φερω τα υποσυνειδητα μπροστα?
> αυτοι που το εκαναν πετυχαν.


Πως μπορω να ξερω αν μπορω να το πετυχω και εγω αυτο? Τοση ζημια απο την παιδικη μας ηλικια ??

----------


## in_flames

> Μην ανησυχείς, εμείς είμαστε εδώ! Αν γίνει τίποτα, σου πληρώνουμε την εγγύηση και καθάρισες!
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουν διπολικός. Τουλάχιστον τότε θα είχα και μέρες που δεν θα ήταν shitty!


Αμα μπλεξω θα μπω εδω να καθαρισεις, στη τελικη να μου φερνετε τσιγαρα  :Smile: 
Μην το ευχεσαι φιλε... αμα ειναι σε μικρο βαθμο ωραια ειναι, αν ομως οχι... ειναι τρελα, παρανοια...

----------

